# Howdy from Michigan!



## RackinRudy (Feb 9, 2007)

This forum looks like it's pretty rockin!

I have one rescue horse that is my world! LITERALLY! Everything in my life revolves around horses ... even my websites ... which i have ... uhm 4 now.

I hope to be a valuable member in the future.


----------



## Annehazel (Feb 9, 2007)

*Michigan*

Hello 

Your horse is lovely. How do you manage with all the snow??
Where abouts are you in Michigan??

I am UK

Anne


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay =]


----------



## RackinRudy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm about an hour north of Detroit. The snow isn't too bad here ... only a few inches. It's more the artic air right now. That sucks! I'd rather have snow! How do I deal with it? LOTS of LAYERS! :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

HI and welcome to the board!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good for you for getting a rescue. Welcome! :wink:


----------

